# Help



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dear gazillion MHF members reading this,

Please take time to write down in reply all you know that I need to know.

I know you've done this before but I can't be arsed to look and I know this request is only giving you an opportunity to feel good by helping others.

In any case, my time is more precious than your's,

Thanks ever so,

Dave


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

No problem Dave, it's just that i can't find the question.

there, i feel better about myself already  

Lee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm glad. No, the question in context isn't missing; you're meant to be telepathic.

Dave


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

the answer is yes it has a left hand thread


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Funny you should mention that , Dave!


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

You need a long range refillable rear lounge booster with an 80cm half sine full fat 1000w micro Paris avoiding generator on a tilting bracket with 5050 self-seeking LED spare cassette dongle. And external thermal covers, unless you prefer internal.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

BwB said:


> You need a long range refillable rear lounge booster with an 80cm half sine full fat 1000w micro Paris avoiding generator on a tilting bracket with 5050 self-seeking LED spare cassette dongle. And external thermal covers, unless you prefer internal.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


Well, OK, but you might have given me an Outdoorbits link to save me Googling. I'm now staring at loads of links and can't pick one. Reading is too much trouble.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you need to ask you can't afford it.

but to answer your post, I sometimes ask a question I've asked before, and may even ask it again, as the post might have been in off topic, or another forum which IMO stupily gets deleted after 30 days.

I might also have simply forgot or didn't get a usable answer first time around.

I might also have done search and because I'm so lazy maybe didn't put in the right question, so found no usable reply.

But this a forum populated by people with lots of similar vehicles but built with different components and models of these components all of which are used and behave differently.

This is also a forum of people some of which are quite helpful and don't mind answering a question more than once because they were taught patience as a child and have better things to do than moan, and also the question if phrased differently might produce different answers.

Mostly it's a forum of "supposedly" like minded people who joined to firstly find help and secondly to help others, and also to have a bit of a giggle now and then.

If I see a question being asked over and over I tend to look at it and see if perhaps the question was never answered in a way that everyone understands, and try to be a bit lateral in my replies, or maybe if it bothered me (which it hasn't so far) I'd go to the next thread.

A bit like TV if you don't want to watch what's on, turn it off or to another channel, I don't write to the TV station.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave, I believe the answer you are looking for is 42.

Steve 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That global answer has never worked for me. Though there was one time I regret not deploying it, when £50 won on the lottery would have been turned into something that certainly would have solved many of my problems :-(

Perhaps I should keep on using it in case I miss out again.

Dave


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

One of these?

http://images.wikia.com/clubpenguin/images/5/5f/Thingamabob_3000.png


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think that Heath Robinson course is the advanced one. I'm still on the superglue and gaffa tape module.

Dave


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

BwB said:


> You need a long range refillable rear lounge booster with an 80cm half sine full fat 1000w micro Paris avoiding generator on a tilting bracket with 5050 self-seeking LED spare cassette dongle. And external thermal covers, unless you prefer internal.
> 
> But that's just my opinion.


I can also recomend the one with the Flux Capicator and wobble drive bypass switch..

All important for when the breadbasket solutions hasn't worked.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I do agree and sympathise with your sentiments Dave but would add that I find the search facility is not the most specifically productive but it sure does give lots of replies to trawl through!
Whilst in the complaints Dept. what really does it for me are the people who have to make a reply no matter what, they often don't even read the original request accurately and post a reply that has no relevance to what is needed, either that or "I've no idea but sure someone will be along soon that does" why do they feel the need to do that?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I find MHF search has a surgical precision missing in the Google functionality. Others disagree. I must be using it wrongly.

Dave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> why do they feel the need to do that?


It keeps the topic on the front page to ensure more people see it and get a chance to help.
Seemples!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

ttcharlie said:


> BwB said:
> 
> 
> > You need a long range refillable rear lounge booster with an 80cm half sine full fat 1000w micro Paris avoiding generator on a tilting bracket with 5050 self-seeking LED spare cassette dongle. And external thermal covers, unless you prefer internal.
> ...


Interesting. I was wondering winter tyres but you may be right.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Press the yellow tab and get the answer. :wink: 

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It DOES something?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

does anybody know a site in France, I'm going there soon?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Cracker


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anybody know how to get to Spain from France? Alan.

Or can anyone tell me how to remove my HYMER oil filter?

Hymer gearbox etc. etc.

Remapping a Hymer.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Can I fill my Calor bottle by connecting a hose to the house supply?
Nah, forget that one , it's too sensible!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Darned if I can understand how half of this site functions either Dave :roll: but if you look on top right hand side you will come to rallys Hamble's a good one and your name ain't on it  :lol: 

Now get back to work else your never going to afford that RV



Jac


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Err, all the rumours about gassing... ARE TRUE 8O 8O 8O ..

ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Now looky here, Jac. Let's take any day at random. Say today. Now today I'm at an MHF rally. Are you?

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Definately not 'm doing my bit at Hamble and keeping order here :lol: 



Jac


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I just can't get used to hearing motorhome meetings being described as rallies. I keep imagining Roger Clark in full kit and helmet bombing round a big curve in some Welsh forest with stacks of opposite lock on in his rally prepared Hymer, Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And why do you think this is an inappropriate term, Alan, as we slew to a stop on the muddy, boggy, thin surface of sodden turf?

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no problem with people calling it rallying Dave, it's the images in my head that cause the problem, Alan.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

eurajohn said:


> Whilst in the complaints Dept. what really does it for me are the people who have to make a reply no matter what, they often don't even read the original request accurately and post a reply that has no relevance to what is needed, either that or "I've no idea but sure someone will be along soon that does" why do they feel the need to do that?


Well, if it really 'does it for you', then I'm happy to oblige...
You'll all be happy to hear that having worked/being on-call at work (hospital) for the last 22 hours, I'm now off  
I hope that everyone who has to go to work, go to hospital today has a swift and pleasant time :wink:

and I believe the answer to your question, Dave (which is so obvious I can't even believe you needed to post on this forum) is yes, women ARE ALWAYS RIGHT!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Regrettably this is the sort of image "Rally" conjures in my mind.

Committee reigning on a raised dais. Obedient members sitting in circle in respectful awe. Flag ceremony. Speeches.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a motorhome.

Which one should I get?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nah, that's easy-peasy. The one on the right:
Must have

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

So long as it's not one like yours . . . . . 

. . . . . with a bloody great hole in the roof!!  8O 

Does that come as standard?


P.S. Would that one on the right tow my toad?


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone know where my TomTom dock is?


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I suspect that you are just looking for some feeddback - would use the annoying new Feedback tab but it keeps changing location on my screen that I can't keep tabs (pun intended) on it to ever use it!
David


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't confuse me with nukey 

But talking of that feedback tab, someone's nicked it. It's got a mind of its own. I've done nothing.

Dave

Edit - it's a flipping Jack-in-the Box. Now top-right.


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it legal to tow my MH on an A frame behind a smart car?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Only with a tuned engine and not in Spain. 

I wish they were all so easy.....


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

DABs - Spain may be ok if the ruling is just that you cant tow cars.
Maybe towing motorhome with a car is ok.
However if the motorhome has an automatic gearbox or a B2B charger you may have problems.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for exposing those subtleties. Clearly a more complex question than I appreciated.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Try using 3rd valve in stead of 1st and 2nd, if it's still flat then you'll have to just lip it up a bit :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I prefer the pocket whistle. More convenient.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

BwB - You need a long range refillable rear lounge booster with an 80cm half sine full fat 1000w micro Paris avoiding generator on a tilting bracket with 5050 self-seeking LED spare cassette dongle. And external thermal covers, unless you prefer internal.

I think I've spotted one on Ebay for a fiver - it's a bargain!


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Where the blxxxy hell did that come from and how long has it been there and how the bleeping hell did I miss it before?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Now if I belonged to the Apple fanboi it would be:

"Look at that. I want one!"

_"What does it do?"_

"I have no idea, but I've still got to have it!"

Dave


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Think you have outgrown this site.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I know your game young man. You're just fishing for replies so that you can become the author of the longest thread ever.
Well I'm not going to play your game...err....bugga!

BTW...never, ever open your fridge it might let the cold air out.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Why doesn't my Kindle/iPad work:

a) the way I expect it to (rather than the way it is designed to and clearly explained in the help/guide provided)?

b) more like an old device that I have been used to?

c) without me learning anything about how to use it _at all_?

d)on Mars?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I know your game young man. You're just fishing for replies so that you can become the author of the longest thread ever.
> Well I'm not going to play your game...err....bugga!
> 
> BTW...never, ever open your fridge it might let the cold air out.


I recall doing quite well starting a thread with the post "2+2=4". That was it. Far too contentious for MHF you see ;-)

"never, ever open your fridge it might let the cold air out."
Ah. A source of friction in this house. Alison thinks nothing of leaving fridge and freezer doors wide open while she does something else, talks on the phone, etc. I complain but all I get is an indignant "But I haven't finished going there yet!". Sometime's life's too short :-(

Dave


----------

